# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΞΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ

## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας οσο περναει ο καιρος νοιωθω οτι ειμαι ξενη με τον εαυτο μου εκτος απο το βαθυ πονο που αισθανομαι γι την απωλεια του συντροφου μου δεν μπορω να νοιωσω τιποτα αλλο σαν μην εχω συναισθηματα.Δεν μπορω να χαρω με τιποτα δεν μπορω να λυπηθω για καποιον αλλον δεν αισθανομαι ουτε πεινα ουτε διψα εδω και 3 μηνες και γενικα εχω πεσει σε μεγαλη καταθλιψη .Μοναδικη ευχαριστηση ας πουμε ειναι η ωρα που θα παρω το χαπι για να με βοηθησει να κοιμηθω γιατι ολη μερα ειμαι στο ποδι και δεν βρισκω πουθενα ησυχια,Αισθανομαι ενοχη απεναντι στα παιδια μου γιατι δεν μπορω να τα βοηθησω οπως πρεπει και επισης θυμωνω πολυ με τον εαυτο μου που νοιωθω τετοια αδυναμια και σωματικη και ψυχολογικη.Η σωματικη αδυναμια με εμποδιζει απ το να κανω διαφορα πραγματα που πρεπει.Ξαφνικα σαν να μην ξερω ουτε να μαγειρεψω ουτε να κανω τα της καθημερινοτητας και δεν με νοιαζει πια ο εαυτος μου .Ειναι πολυ σκληρο αυτο και με πηρε στα γραναζια του.....

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα Ασπασία. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει, δεν πρέπει να συνεχιστεί το κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα, πού θα καταλήξει; Μήπως να σου έδινε κάποια επιπλέον αγωγή ο ψυχίατρος.... Δεν νιώθω καλά να σου δίνω συμβουλές, επειδή καταλαβαίνω λίγο πώς αισθάνεσαι και επειδή κι εγώ στη θέση σου μπορεί να ήμουν τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν μπορείς καθόλου να χειριστείς όλο αυτό το κακό που σου συνέβη, κάτι πρέπει να γίνει όμως, δεν συμφωνείς; Σε έχει καταπιεί κυριολεκτικά η θλίψη βρε κοπέλα μου... Τί να πω βρε Ασπασία... Μήπως βοηθούσε μια συζήτηση με τον εαυτό σου, να δηλώσεις ξεκάθαρα και με θέληση, να το πάρεις απόφαση οτι πρέπει να ζήσεις!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο?
Σε καμία των περιπτώσεων δεν είναι ταμπού και ίσως βοηθήσει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μήπως βοηθούσε μια συζήτηση με τον εαυτό σου, να δηλώσεις ξεκάθαρα και με θέληση, να το πάρεις απόφαση οτι πρέπει να ζήσεις!


καλα το πηγαινεις....

----------


## rita-2

Γεια σου Ασπασία τι κανείς..??θέλω να σου πω πως έχω περάσει και γω τα ίδια με σενα και περνώ αν και έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια ...τώρα νομίζω πως κάπως είμαι καλύτερα με χάπια με γιατρούς και όλα τα παρεμφερή.απλά το πρόβλημα μου δεν ήταν τόσο το οικονομικό όσο ή απόρριψη από όλο το περιβάλλον μου.έμεινα μόνη μου εντελώς και προσπάθησε να βρω κουράγιο να προχωρησω για μένα και τα παιδιά μου...ευχωμαι να βρεις δύναμη από όπου μπορείς....με αγάπη....!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> όσο ή απόρριψη από όλο το περιβάλλον μου





> έμεινα μόνη μου εντελώς


αν κ δεν εχω παρακολουθησει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα αν εχεις ανεβασει κατι στο φορουμ κατι μου λεει αυτο ετσι οπως το θετεις δυστιχως πρεπει να περιμενουμε απο τους καταληλους ανθρωπους να μας δεχτουν για οτι ειμαστε κ απο τους αλλους δε πρεπει να περιμενουμε τιποτα..
δε γινεται να προχωρισεις μονη για πολυ αργα η γρηγορα ολοι χρειαζονται καπιον για να πηγαινουν χερι χερι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να μπορεσεις να πας καλυτερα στη κατασταση που βρισκεσαι θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις τα πραγματα με πρωτοφανες θαρρος κ ηρεμια δε σου λεω οτι ειναι ευκολο αλλα δε πιστευω οτι εφτασες ως εδω για να εγκαταληψεις των αγωνα τοσο ευκολα η τουλαχιστον αυτο θελω να πιστευω...
ομολογω οτι δε ξερω τι θα κανεις κ το μονο που θα ελεγα ειναι καλη δυναμη

----------


## rita-2

Αν το λες για μένα σε ευχαριστώ Αλεξανδρε..κάνω ότι μπορώ....!!!!! Και συ να είσαι καλά...!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι ισχυει κ για σενα δεν εχω δει τιποτα στη ζωη που να μη χρειαζεται θαρρος...

----------


## rita-2

Έτσι είναι..!!

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σου rita πως τα καταφερες βρε κοπελα μου πως δινεις ξανα νοημα στη ζωη και προχωρας εμενα με εχει καταπιει δεν βγαινει δευτερολεπτο απ το μυαλο μου εχω και γω τρια παιδια με χρειαζονται αν και δεν ειναι μικρα αλλα εχω βουλιαξει και νομιζω οτι δεν θα το χωνεψω ποτε ηταν αποτομο και πρωιμο εχασα τη γη κατω απ τα ποδια μου στην κυριολεξια.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ασπασια συμφωνω με την Κασσανδρα.Πρεπει να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου! μπορει να χρειαζεσαι αλλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η να σου ανεβασει τα mg.Πρεπει να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου.Καν'το για τα παιδια σου, σε αγαπανε και σε χρειαζονται.

----------


## rita-2

Γεια σου Ασπασία Συμφωνώ και γω πρέπει να βρεις κάποια χάπια που θα σε βοηθήσουν περισότερο και γω πεδευτηκα γιατί οι γιατροί δεν με βοηθούσαν εγώ τους έλεγα δεν είμαι καλά και αυτοί σε βλέπω καλιτεερα βέβαια άργησαν να πάω στο γιατρό γιατί δεν πίστευα ότι βοηθούν έφτασα στο αμήν για να πάω και να βρω άκρη.... Βέβαια δεν κάνουν και θαύματα χρειάζεται χρόνος και κουράγιο. Και θέληση να συνελθεις.μετά από έντεκα χρόνια τώρα αρχίζει και καθαρίζει σιγά σιγά το μυαλο ..αλλά δεν σε αφήνουν καιτα προβλήματα μέχρι να καταλάβεις τιι συνέβη και τι να κανεις...εεισααι νέα ακόμη όλοι θα φύγουμε κάποτε έχεις κοντά σου τα παιδιά σου. Εγώ όπως σου. Έγραψα μου δώσανε όλοι την ευθύνη για ότι έγινε .ο κόσμος ψάχνει να βρει κάποιον να φορτωθεί τα λάθη ....έχουν επηρεαστεί πολλοί αρνητικα απέναντι μου..τέλος πάντων θέλω να ζήσω τα υπόλοιπα χρόνια μου με ηρεμία εγώ και κυρίως να ξεπεράσουν και τα παιδιά ότι έγινε....να είσαι καλά...!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γραφεις τη φραση νιωθω ξενη με τον εαυτο μου αναρωτηθηκες μηπως αυτο σημαινει οτι δε νιωθεις ως δικους σου τον ανθρωπους γυρω σου?
σκεφτηκες ποτε μηπως υπαρχουν ατομα που συμφωνουν μαζι σου αλλα δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα η δε ξερουν πως να στο πουν?
μπορει καπιος που δε ξερει πως να σου μηλισει να ειναι σε θεση να σου ελεγε πολα υπο αλλες συνθηκες κ αλλοι που ειναι σε θεση να σου μηλισουν να σου λενε λιγα.
δε νομιζω οτι γινεται οι γνωστοι κ οι αγνωστοι να εξαφανιστουν απο τη ζωη σου γιατι παντα απο το πολυ κοσμο που κυκλοφορει λιγοι θα ειναι αυτοι που τελικα θα ειναι σε θεση να πουν πολα.

----------

